# Never Summer Heritage vs. Lib-Tech T-Rice Pro C2 BTX



## dryphi (Mar 31, 2011)

This being mainly a Never Summer forum, I probably already know what the answer is going to be. So please, elaborate.

I've heard nothing but good things about Never Summer and I'm very interested due to their Vario sidewalls, and the RC tech.
However Gnu/Lib has Magnetraction and a similar Rocker/Camber profile, and the T Rice won the (coveted?) Good Wood award

The Heritage just about fits my boarding style right-on, and I think the T Rice is similar.
I'm mainly a freeride kinda guy; trees, steeps & deeps. Infrequent park but I don't want something so stiff I can't butter short of straining my back.


But I haven't yet tried either the NS or the Lib. I'm currently using a 10-year old Arbor and looking to upgrade.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

They both ride so different that you really should see if you can demo them to see for yourself. The Heritage is very damp, and just can plow through everything. It's a beast of a board. Even damper IMO than the SL. More stable at higher speeds than the T Rice.

But I thought the T Rice was more fun, because it was more loose. The Heritage is going to do much better in pow. Try em both and decide, they ride differently.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

I am not saying either way as I haven't ridden either, but Never Summer has it's own sidecut tech that does something quite similar to magne-traction though the name of it escapes me.


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

Sudden_Death said:


> I am not saying either way as I haven't ridden either, but Never Summer has it's own sidecut tech that does something quite similar to magne-traction though the name of it escapes me.


Its Vario Power Grip side cuts and though I haven't ridden the magne-traction I can vouch for the insane edge hold of vario side cuts. I was making some aggressive turn on ice and to my surprise I didn't bust my ass. It does take getting used to before you can rely on the board that much. 

Also, to the point that the Heritage is damper than the SL. One of the points the B.Gilly made that I think is the reasoning behind it is that the carbonium topsheet adds a certain amount of dampness to the board.


----------



## dryphi (Mar 31, 2011)

Sudden_Death said:


> I am not saying either way as I haven't ridden either, but Never Summer has it's own sidecut tech that does something quite similar to magne-traction though the name of it escapes me.


It's called "Vario".



Nolefan2011 said:


> They both ride so different that you really should see if you can demo them to see for yourself ... But I thought the T Rice was more fun, because it was more loose.


I wish I could demo them unfortunately I don't think that will be possible with the season at an end. Besides I don't have much free time. I just wanna buy something I know will be good so I can enjoy it on the occasions I go.

What do you mean by "so different"? Would you describe the T Rice as a Freeride board or is it more park oriented than the Heritage? (Lib-Tech is fairly close-lipped about which boards are best for what, whereas the NS website makes it obvious).
By "more loose" do you mean more flexible? How was it at speed?

Also I've heard the Heritage described as a "beast" before; is it heavy? Or just stiff? Or what?


----------



## dryphi (Mar 31, 2011)

ecks said:


> Also, to the point that the Heritage is damper than the SL. One of the points the B.Gilly made that I think is the reasoning behind it is that the carbonium topsheet adds a certain amount of dampness to the board.


Well, that's good. I mean the way I understand it the SL is meant to be more flexible as it's more park-oriented than the Heritage. And yeah I've heard the Carbonium tech is sweet and protects the board well.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

dryphi said:


> What do you mean by "so different"? Would you describe the T Rice as a Freeride board or is it more park oriented than the Heritage? (Lib-Tech is fairly close-lipped about which boards are best for what, whereas the NS website makes it obvious).
> By "more loose" do you mean more flexible? How was it at speed?


I've never ridden any NS boards so I can't compare, but the TRice is definitely a freeride board. It's a pretty stiff aggressive board. 

When I bought the TRice a few weeks ago, I looked at the Heritage as well and they felt like they had a similar flex when messing with them in the shop. The main reason I bought the TRice was because I demo'd the lib tech C2BTX and knew I liked it and hadn't been on the NS before.

From what I've read, the edge hold with the MTX is better than vario, but vario is definitely a step up from a traditional sidecut. I'm sure some would say the opposit, but that's what I've seen.

I seem to read the NS is more durable than Lib Tech, although most of what I hear about Lib is just cosmetic stuff on the top sheet.


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

I have a T.Rice, and I can assure you it's not a loose board. Maybe a little bit loose if compared to a cambered board but not by much. Pretty stiff and likes to go fast.


----------



## danm (Jan 16, 2010)

T.Rice is stiffer than Heritage if that's what you want.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

I rode a T.Rice last year and bought a NS Heritage this year because I wanted a longer board and given the hype figured I would give it a shot. My T.Rice was the 09/10 C2BTX 157 and my Heritage is a 10/11 162. I find the Heritage to be more playful, for sure softer flex easier to ride switch and holds a very good edge on our east coast ice. The T.Rice probably was a tad better on the ice...stiffer FOR SURE.. and slower edge to edge. Honestly I wasn't sure I liked how...freestylely (to make up a word) the Heritage was and doubted its ability to hold an edge but the more I ride it the more I like it and like that for me it is a more versatile board.


----------



## dryphi (Mar 31, 2011)

Great reviews Snowolf. You definitely nail the details, like what it's like to actually ride the board, which is nice.
Most reviews speak in vague generalities that leave you with no sense of how the thing handles.
It's late in the season, so I doubt you'll have a chance, but any plans to put it through the paces in some "packed powder" / icy conditions?


Thanks Grasschopper that's good info. Like you I'm in PA so something that handles icier conditions is desirable.
What's your weight & height? I'm thinking the 160.

I'm leaning towards Heritage though possibly an SL if the price is right. I just wish I could demo...



Experience-wise I'd say I'm right there with Snowolf; 15+ years experience (originally from West-coast) but fewer days in the last 6 or 7 years due to being stuck out East. I love the trees & deeps but my park skills are lacking. I went to Snowbird over Christmas break and learned a ton on all the incredible terrain they have.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

dryphi said:


> Great reviews Snowolf. You definitely nail the details, like what it's like to actually ride the board, which is nice.
> Most reviews speak in vague generalities that leave you with no sense of how the thing handles.
> It's late in the season, so I doubt you'll have a chance, but any plans to put it through the paces in some "packed powder" / icy conditions?
> 
> ...


I'm 5'10" and 225lbs...been riding since 1987. If all I was going to do was freeride by myself I would choose the T.Rice, but my son and wife have taken up boarding and the fact that the Heritage is noticeably faster edge to edge makes it easier to ride slow and to ride switch which I'm doing more now. By myself I like to charge hard and carve...with my son I play around more and occasionally go into the park with him. I find the Heritage better under these conditions while still being able to charge hard when I'm by myself.


----------



## dryphi (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice. I'm 5'11" / 170, so I'm thinking 160 or 158.


----------



## Principal (Nov 7, 2010)

*bought both*

I am still sooooo undicided, but got a great deal on both boards and can return or flip either as long as I don't ride the one I want to sell. Please help compare and contrast them as much as possible about where one may outperform another. I live for powder days, but spend most of my time riding with the family hitting the dges and trees. I like jumps and bumps, but not so much in the park. I am 43 and getting old fast 5'8" 150. Grasshopper thanks in advance for any additional insight you might have.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

My comments in post 12 really sum it up for me...I don't have much to add. If I was going to ride with more advanced riders all the time and only be hard charging and doing big jumps I think I would choose the T.Rice...but maybe no. I really find the Heritage to be a better board all around than the T.Rice. For me anyway.


----------



## Principal (Nov 7, 2010)

*powder*

What board would you choose to use in 18 inches of Utah powder?

What board would you use to ride the edges of the run and zip in and of trees if you were a 43 intermediate boarder who has ridden a premier and loved it and an evo and had fun with it, but see the trice temptress out there?

I am having a hard time going away from the bird in hand (Heritage) vs the bird in the bush (TRice pro)


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

I've ridden both. Really think both boards are amazing, but as I said before, they are different. You aren't going to find one that does all your requirements better than the other.

I own a 157 Rice blunted 2012 board. I demoed a 2011 158 Heritage last year for 2 days. Here is what I can say.

For a stiff board, the T Rice is one of the fastest edge to edge boards I have ever ridden. It is also less damp, and feels more agile than the Heritage IMO. The Rice is a more nimble board that you can take into the trees and be confident you can make some quick turns because it gets on edge so quickly. Torsionally, it has much more workability than a Heritage. It has solid float in powder, but you have to remember, it's a true twin, blunted shape, so it's not going to be your bomber / powder board.

The Heritage is a great board as well. What it lacks in edge to edge quickness in a direct comparison, it makes up for in dampness, and stability. Conditions weren't the same obviously, but I did feel more comfortable pointing and bombing on the Heritage. It still has rocker in it, and the qualities of the rocker / camber profile for either NS or Lib (or shit, Flying V, Double Dog, etc for that matter), will always chatter some at speed if compared to a pure cambered stick. I can't say there was a significant difference. As far as powder though, the Heritage will do better just because it's a set back, directional board. Simply put, the Jamie Lynn or Dark Series are probably a better comparison to the Heritage than the Travis Rice, because a Rice is more your big mountain free style board. 

The Heritage, and all Never Summer for that matter (ridden an SL, Evo, and Heritage), leave something to be desired for me in edge to edge quickness, and are so damp in each of their categories, that I feel they aren't as playful. That's just one guys opinion. I have always felt the Lib answer to the model of NS is more playful. The NS is more damp.

Again, these are just my opinions. Hope they help. I can honestly say, the Lib Tech Travis Rice to date is the best board I have ever ridden for my riding style. I like tree runs, back country, morning groomers, rollers, and park jumps. 

To be honest, for me, it never came down to the Heritage or the Rice, because I felt they were different boards. It actually came down to the Optimistic or the Heritage, and I chose the Optimistic and couldn't be happier. For the more big mountain, back country, pow days, and bombing morning groomers, I like the 159 Optimistic way more than the Heritage, and that was due to the CamRock profile.

My Rice is my all mountain playful board. I like stiffer boards for this because I like doing that stuff at speed.

*****Never Summer Sidenote*****

This is me just being honest and stating an opinion. I get slightly bored on Never Summers because they are so damp in their respective categories, that they feel slightly plank like. Prime example, I'm looking for a park board. Was stoked to finally ride the Evo. Really liked the board, but compared to the Salomon Drift, holy shit, the Drift was so much more playful. What surprised me was that you could bomb an EVO almost as well as like an Arbor Coda, which was more stiff. But here was the kicker. The Coda was more playful (so much more playful), and it compares more directly to an SL than an Evo, which makes me wonder how much fun a Blacklist or Westmark would be.

I like Never Summer a lot. They handle the crud extremely well. Afternoon chop? Best boards to plow right through it. Stability? Best out there in the profile category of that rocker / camber tech. All that said, I find them lacking something in play, due to how damp they are, and the lack of quickness in their category edge to edge. There are also poppier boards out there. I found the Drift surprisingly to have more pop than the Evo. Both were demos from last season, but that was shocking for how little tech is in the Drift in comparison.

Again, hope this helps.


----------



## Principal (Nov 7, 2010)

*Dang*

More information, but still struggling. Thank you all so much for your input.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

not sure why people get stuck on the t.rice so much for lib tech, they have other boards, i.e. dark series, banana magic, and attack banana. Dark seres being the hard charging go fast board that is very quick edge to edge thanks to the torsion box. the banana magic has the deepest sidecut and what looks to me like a extremly rockered version of the the attack banana's EC2, kinda twitchy when going really really fast but holds an edge like a mofo. The attack banana is more playfull w/o being a noodle like the skate banana and is a great all arround board, probably close to the heritage in stiffness. 

I just think one shouldn't overlook these boards over when considering a lib tech. 

I've never ridden a NS so im not taking anything away from them by evrything ive seen they make sweet boards. I think if you go with a Never summer, lib-tech or arbor you cant really go wrong and will be happy as they all have some sort of camber+rocker and a special grip sidecut.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

Riley212 said:


> not sure why people get stuck on the t.rice so much for lib tech, they have other boards, i.e. dark series, banana magic, and attack banana. Dark seres being the hard charging go fast board that is very quick edge to edge thanks to the torsion box. the banana magic has the deepest sidecut and what looks to me like a extremly rockered version of the the attack banana's EC2, kinda twitchy when going really really fast but holds an edge like a mofo. The attack banana is more playfull w/o being a noodle like the skate banana and is a great all arround board, probably close to the heritage in stiffness.
> 
> I just think one shouldn't overlook these boards over when considering a lib tech.
> 
> I've never ridden a NS so im not taking anything away from them by evrything ive seen they make sweet boards. I think if you go with a Never summer, lib-tech or arbor you cant really go wrong and will be happy as they all have some sort of camber+rocker and a special grip sidecut.



I can't comment on NS boards either, as I've never ridden them. 

But I do want to say that I disagree with your comment about the Banana Magic being twitchy at speeds. I have that board and I was just bombing down Keystone a few days ago and it wasn't twitchy at all. 

For a while I was considering selling the Magic because I was seriously interested in the Proto CT from NS. I still think NS makes a great product (based on reviews, tour of the manufacturing, plus the guys there are just plain kick-ass (Vman)), but every time I ride my Magic I love it even more. 

I would like to try the Attack Banana and the T.Rice just to see what the differences are compared to the magic. I'd also like to lump in the SL and Proto to compare. But then again, I know no one with any of these boards and as I said, I'm happy with my board so I'm not too worried about it anymore.


----------



## Principal (Nov 7, 2010)

*next question*

That leads to a bit of a follow-up. Based on what I have described for my preferred terrain, style, AGE, and weight what in the lib line would be best for me to consider.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

turbospartan said:


> But I do want to say that I disagree with your comment about the Banana Magic being twitchy at speeds. I have that board and I was just bombing down Keystone a few days ago and it wasn't twitchy at all.


Not saying it's twitchy in bad way i guess, its just not as loose feeling as the other two. which i liked and thats why i ride it most of the time.

Principal- i haven't ridden this one but check out the La Nina, for two resons: the C1 shape and stance set back should float in powder better than C2, doesn't sound like you do a lot of park stuff so a mild directional board wouldnt hurt. I looks like a powder oriented board w/o being extreme. 

Also i buy my boards from backcountry.com, they charge full price but if i dont like the gear i just send it back try something else. they have one of those forever and ever, no questions asked, even if you used it and mangled it on rocks, return policies


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Riley212 said:


> Also i buy my boards from backcountry.com, they charge full price but if i dont like the gear i just send it back try something else. they have one of those forever and ever, no questions asked, even if you used it and mangled it on rocks, return policies


check out dogfunk.com too

same owner as BC.com/same everything. but i believe they have more product oriented towards snowboarders


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Principal, based on what you described, I responded saying that you might like the Jamie Lynn, or Dark Series more. I've heard the magic is a great board, but heard the flex was closer to the TRS, so that probably makes that board a little soft for big mountain.

Personally, check out the Dark Series & Jamie Lynn (awesome board - same torsional quickness as the Rice, but set back and directional - great for powder). 

Also, don't hesitate to check at the GNU Billy Goat (go to the reveiws section - Snow wolf will be comparing the Billy Goat to the Heritage in the next couple days) and the GNU Altered Genetics (you can get last years model for about $450 on Evo or other online stores - normally a $700 board - nothing changed for this year)

Just an FYI - Gnu and Lib Tech are both made by Mervin MFG.


----------



## Principal (Nov 7, 2010)

*WOW! Thanks I think*

OK. I am going to be riding a Lib board, but now I am not sure which. I canceled my Heritage order and will probably put the Rice up for sale. Now the Dark Series, La Nina, and Jamie Lynn are the boards in mind. Anyone else want to lend a hand on which board may be a best fit?


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Where do you live? Can you get to a store to demo? Christy's / Powder Tools (Frisco / Breck) has a Dark Series, T Rice, Billy Goat. Altered Genetics will be tough to find. But once you ride a few Libs, you can see specs to see what is missing. For instance, the Altered Genetics has a super deep sidecut. Flex is about the same as a Jamie Lynn. They will also have a Heritage to demo.

Trust me, 40 bucks or so to jump out on a board to be sure. And if you like it, they apply up to 2 days demo fees towards the purchase of your board.

Knowing you are going to end up with a board after demoing, go demo if you can.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

Nolefan2011 said:


> For a stiff board, the T Rice is one of the fastest edge to edge boards I have ever ridden. It is also less damp, and feels more agile than the Heritage IMO. The Rice is a more nimble board that you can take into the trees and be confident you can make some quick turns because it gets on edge so quickly. Torsionally, it has much more workability than a Heritage. It has solid float in powder, but you have to remember, it's a true twin, blunted shape, so it's not going to be your bomber / powder board.
> 
> The Heritage is a great board as well. What it lacks in edge to edge quickness in a direct comparison, it makes up for in dampness, and stability. Conditions weren't the same obviously, but I did feel more comfortable pointing and bombing on the Heritage. It still has rocker in it, and the qualities of the rocker / camber profile for either NS or Lib (or shit, Flying V, Double Dog, etc for that matter), will always chatter some at speed if compared to a pure cambered stick. I can't say there was a significant difference. As far as powder though, the Heritage will do better just because it's a set back, directional board. Simply put, the Jamie Lynn or Dark Series are probably a better comparison to the Heritage than the Travis Rice, because a Rice is more your big mountain free style board.
> 
> The Heritage, and all Never Summer for that matter (ridden an SL, Evo, and Heritage), leave something to be desired for me in edge to edge quickness, and are so damp in each of their categories, that I feel they aren't as playful. That's just one guys opinion. I have always felt the Lib answer to the model of NS is more playful.


Wow that is like the exact opposite of my experience with the two boards. :dunno: I really feel the Heritage 162 I have now is WAY faster edge to edge than the T.Rice 157 I had before it. When I first got on it I found myself setting the edge too early because I got there too quickly and about bailed on quite a few runs in the first week of making the switch. After I got used to it though I really love the Heritage (and I'm not saying the T.Rice isn't great too).

Really weird how two people can have such opposite observations of the same boards.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

I thought the same thing. Was your Rice the C2 BTX variety or the cambered? I will say that it looks like Snowolf is experiencing the quick edge to edge response as well in his review of the Billy Goat vs the Heritage. I have ridden the Rice and Lynn, and both were pretty close to equal despite the Rice being a midwide. Not all Gnu / Lib are the same, but the ones I have ridden have been torisionally very quick.

I found the Heritage, SL, and even the EVO when comparing to other boards in their category, to be much more damp, but much more torsionally stiff.


----------



## Principal (Nov 7, 2010)

*back to me*

OK, back to me  Knowing that powder days make upo about 1/2 my riding days, and the other days I am a glorified resort rider who looks for bumps and jumps in the edges and crud while druising groomers once in awhile, I am trying to figure out pros and cons of the Dark Series, Jamie Lynn, and La Nina. Anyone?


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

Nolefan2011 said:


> I thought the same thing. Was your Rice the C2 BTX variety or the cambered? I will say that it looks like Snowolf is experiencing the quick edge to edge response as well in his review of the Billy Goat vs the Heritage. I have ridden the Rice and Lynn, and both were pretty close to equal despite the Rice being a midwide. Not all Gnu / Lib are the same, but the ones I have ridden have been torisionally very quick.
> 
> I found the Heritage, SL, and even the EVO when comparing to other boards in their category, to be much more damp, but much more torsionally stiff.


C2BTX. I wonder if riding technique has anything to do with our different feelings on the board. I say this because I have been riding since 1987 and am self taught. When I watch some of the instructional videos on the web now and hear what my wife (learning to ride) says her instructors tell her it is like they are talking in another language. I consider myself a fairly advanced rider and if I'm doing the stuff they are telling her to do it is news to me.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

Principal said:


> OK, back to me  Knowing that powder days make upo about 1/2 my riding days, and the other days I am a glorified resort rider who looks for bumps and jumps in the edges and crud while druising groomers once in awhile, I am trying to figure out pros and cons of the Dark Series, Jamie Lynn, and La Nina. Anyone?


Can't really help you there...I can say that if half your riding days are really powder days I hate you. 

I need to move out west...come on powerball.....:laugh:


----------



## Principal (Nov 7, 2010)

*Utah*

BTW I live in Utah and ride the northern resorts, Powder and Beaver mostly. We will hit Brighton some this year and a trip to Canyons and Snowbasin will be sure to happen as well. THe other consideration is that I will be a one board quiver this year.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

No idea, that's why I always tell people to demo. Some people have a certain feeling on boards, where others experience something completely different. I'm not great at analzying the contact points, effective edge, sidecut, etc in determining these things and the science behind it. I have always been able to ride it and tell. 

Principal, it almost sounds like you are looking for a board that is more powder specific, and can still be fun on groomers. Haven't ridden the Nina, but to my understanding, I always thought it was a pow specific board. As far as the two listed, the Lynn is the only one I have ridden, so I'll defer to others. I know the Dark Series is a very stiff free ride oriented board, and the Jamie Lynn was more of an aggressive all mountain board. It rode powder well, but if I was riding powder 50% of the time, I would probably want more of a powder specific board. Ride makes some really solid boards that fit that category.


----------



## Principal (Nov 7, 2010)

*I got it*

OK. Here is the best way to pose the question and maybe I should start a new thread. What Lib Tech board is the best ALL MOUNTAIN board AND performs best in powder?


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

Technically most Lib Tech boards fit your description. If you want the most all around Lib then the TRS probably fit that bill.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Honestly, if I was going to ride 50% powder, 50% groomers, I'd probably look at a Ride Highlife, a Yes Big City, or yes, just to piss you off and start you running back in a circle, a Never Summer Raptor / Heritage.


----------



## cheeto0629 (Nov 11, 2007)

You may want to look at the NS Proto CT/CTX. It's a perfect balance of the SL and EVO. I test rode it last year (already owned a SL and EVO), and the Proto blew me away. Needless to say I picked one up as soon as the local shop received them. I instantly got an extra foot and a half pop on my ollies!


----------



## armybpc1985 (Oct 29, 2011)

Principal said:


> OK. I am going to be riding a Lib board, but now I am not sure which. I canceled my Heritage order and will probably put the Rice up for sale. Now the Dark Series, La Nina, and Jamie Lynn are the boards in mind. Anyone else want to lend a hand on which board may be a best fit?


Principal,out of the boards that you specified here the one that would probably meet your needs the best would most likely be the Lib Jamie Lynn. It's going to be great on groomers, good in powder, and it's still a pretty good board if you want to hit a jump from time to time.


----------



## duh (Sep 7, 2011)

Principal- I hate to throw another board into the mix but you should check out the Lando. Same shape as the Jamie but with the addition of the Throttle Risers of the Dark Series. Basically combining the great shape and geometries of the Jamie with the edging power of the Dark series.


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

Lando is a wide board though. the 160 is 257mm waist width and the 157W is 259mm waist width


----------



## df_321 (Oct 6, 2011)

Besides NS and Lib, have you looked into Jones. There boards seem to be good.

Maybe the Hovercraft.

Snowboard Review: 11-12 Jones Hovercraft – Shayboarder.com

She loved it...


----------



## SnowSource (Aug 21, 2011)

Principal said:


> What board would you choose to use in 18 inches of Utah powder?
> 
> What board would you use to ride the edges of the run and zip in and of trees if you were a 43 intermediate boarder who has ridden a premier and loved it and an evo and had fun with it, but see the trice temptress out there?
> 
> I am having a hard time going away from the bird in hand (Heritage) vs the bird in the bush (TRice pro)



The T. Rice will kill it all. I'm on my second one. But the 161.5 will serve you much better in the Utah greatness


----------



## SnowSource (Aug 21, 2011)

Don't get me wrong, I love the Dark Series - but it is probably the heaviest board on the planet. Super aggressive board that wants to be pushed hard - not for everyone. Not sure if the Lando is as heavy, but I assume it is heavier than the Lynn or Rice because the addition of Org Throttle. The Dark Series is for one thing - riding wicked shit


----------



## GorgeDad (Jan 24, 2011)

Lots of good boards - and i can see people keep throwing out new recommendations. But in keeping with where you're focus seemed to be... I ride the T.Rice Pro and give it the thumbs up for you. I ridden a few different boards and it is the best all mountain board I've ridden. Doesn't mean other boards can't also meet your objective, but this one definitely will.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

I keep circling back to it, but if principal wants a board for trees, crud, and powder, the Lynn just makes a lot of sense. Setback, narrow waist, and just about the same tech as the Rice. I own the Rice because I ride switch a lot, and am pushing myself in the freestyle area.


----------



## Principal (Nov 7, 2010)

I am leaning most toward the Lynn at this point. I have ridden NS F1 Premier more than any other board so I am comfortable with directional so twin with setback seems like a good fit. The size is better for me too as the TRice 157 is a little big for that board. Anyone wanna buy a Travis Rice?


----------



## ClevelandSB (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm not sure if this was mentioned at all but since both boards perform so well you might want to consider durability as your deciding factor. I own a NS revolver and I've seen a ton of lib-techs on my hill. One thing I can say is that the libs take a ton more damage than the NS boards do. This is especially true with libs because of the fact that they are not completely metal wrapped (the tips have no metal). My NS on the other hand looks like I just bought the damn thing and I've been riding it since late 2008. When you're gonna spend a ton of $$ on a snowboard, durability should be high on your priority list.


----------

